# CENTRALAD cookie



## sverre (Oct 5, 2000)

I got a 400 Bad requests. The cookie list was too long... It turned out I had 218 cookies named CENTRALAD. I deleted them, and now only a few clicks later I have 12 new. This seems a little buggy...


----------



## MacMatt (Oct 5, 2000)

Hmmm... I have had this problem as well, didn't realize what the issue was. I have turned off the cookie options, let me know if you still have this issue.

Thanks.

Matt


----------

